# Slingshot Ammo Size by Type of Game



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

*Ammo Size**Steel Ammo Characteristics**Lead Ammo Characteristics**Range**Game*5/16-inch (8mm)This size is too small and lightweight to be effective for most huntingHeavier than the steel of the same size but is also more appropriate for target shooting10 – 20-ydsPractice mostly, but some small birds, rodents, or reptiles.3/8-inch (9-9.5mm)Fast but not heavy enough. Only suitable for close shooting in head and neck.Does not do enough damage passing through, requiring high accuracy.15 – 25-ydsSquirrels, rabbits25/64-inch (10mm)Most often used for target practice but okay for mid-range huntingHeavier than the steel, this shot is ideal across a wider range of distances and game types10ft to 50-ydsSquirrels, pheasant, turkey, pigeons, rabbits*7/16-inch (11mm)*This steel shot has the same qualities as 25/64 lead and is a good alternativeToo heavy and not recommended for long-range. Devastating at close range.Steel: 10ft to 50-yds Lead: 10 – 20-ydsSquirrels, pheasant, turkey, pigeons, rabbits15/32 (12mm)Heavy and low rangeBurdensome for hunting and not recommendedOnly very close range up to 10-ydsNot recommended

For hunting I make my own 11 mm lead ammo.

For me, the most economical way to get lead is to use diver lead weight.

Peace
We all love to shoot. Well-aimed slingshots can topple giants.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is a huge help for those interested in hunting. Thank you for sharing


----------

